# Is there a book that contains information to keep us out of the stone age?



## DANTE...---... (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello I'm new to this forum and I created an account just to ask this question, but I like what I've seen so far so hopefully I will be becoming an active member.

My Question:
Is there a book that has the information to keep us out of the stone age? When I build my bunker, I am going to want this book in it. When I say contains information to keep us out of the stone age I mean:
Basic electricity (how to create electricity from scratch)
Basic mechanics
Basic Chemistry
Basic and advanced medicine
Also warnings, like:
Don't be racist (sounded less stupid in my head, but whatever)
Theres no such things as witches so don't hang people for it
etc.

There was a book that I saw sort of like this called the Apocalypse Training Book (ATB) but its kickstart failed sadly and I couldn't find anything else on it. Link:
Well I'm new so I can't post links. Oh well you can look it up

So does anyone have any books or a set of books like this? Thanks!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

_"Don't be racist (sounded less stupid in my head, but whatever)"_

less stupid in my head and more explanation ....

what could possibly be racist about a reference type book?


----------



## DANTE...---... (Jul 7, 2017)

No, I guess you misunderstood the context lol. This book would be aimed towards restarting a society (In my mind) or just a survival book, but more the first one. When I listed those things I was listing things that society took a while to figure out, so in the book there should be warnings to a group of people that are starting a new society so they don't make the same mistakes, if that make sense


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maybe a collection of history books and the Foxfire set?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

DANTE...---... said:


> No, I guess you misunderstood the context lol. This book would be aimed towards restarting a society (In my mind) or just a survival book, but more the first one. When I listed those things I was listing things that society took a while to figure out, so in the book there should be warnings to a group of people that are starting a new society so they don't make the same mistakes, if that make sense


just wanted to know where you were going with that racist part ....

only thing that fits your category isn't a "book" - it's a vast digital encyclopedia of topics & info aimed at the 3rd World ....

http://www.fastonline.org/CD3WD_40/CD3WD/INDEX.HTM


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

DANTE... said:


> This book would be aimed towards restarting a society.


Okay, but no redheads.

Yeah, yeah, I got to my sixties chasing them and never getting shot or cut once--which is almost a record for bikers. But I'm getting too old for the "thrill of sexual conquest and the agony of having my kidneys removed in a tub of ice water."

I'll join your cult, but all blondes and brunettes. I can't take it anymore...


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

*Dante: * Your opening question reminded me of a classmate that told me he found out what the only question was for the upcoming final exam. It was, "Describe the universe and give two complete examples."

I have been looking at the same problem as yours for several years myself.

First of all I doubt there is any ONE book out there that will give you what you are looking for. Secondly, if we have a collapse, the reset will cycle through phases as we go through time, much like lake ripples. First things will be needed to be attended to first. As things change they will cause other changes in other things, thus cycles of starts, false starts and starting over. Therefore I can't envision ONE book.

This is what I would suggest: Look to the most important problem first and help resolve that. For me it is to create a local economic system, a local currency, a barter system, and a means to meet with community to resolve community emergency problems. The community meetings will take planning and learning how to meet effectively. This will be hard to do with 60 highly emotional people in a room not understanding meeting rules. (These meetings will have to be structured differently than most meetings we have experienced in our current world.)

This is what our survival group is focusing on right now. There are books out there on these subjects.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

The Tourist said:


> Okay, but no redheads.
> 
> Yeah, yeah, I got to my sixties chasing them and never getting shot or cut once--which is almost a record for bikers. But I'm getting too old for the "thrill of sexual conquest and the agony of having my kidneys removed in a tub of ice water."
> 
> I'll join your cult, but all blondes and brunettes. I can't take it anymore...


Somebody has to do the dirty work. Regrettably, I will volunteer ... send me those darn red heads.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

I am a member of a 50 person survival group retreat. We have completed all construction for this project so if activated, we will be sitting around bored to death.

We will spend a lot of time teaching and attending survival classes to hone our systems. When that has been accomplished we will then hold classes to train ourselves to return home and revitalize our communities. The subjects listed above is what we are prepared to teach at this time. Why? Because, if nothing else, it will give us a reason to live through the chaos - to give us hope.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

learn to do those basic things before going into your bunker.... teach others... there is no "cliff's notes" way to amass volumes of knowledge to rebuild a society.... diversify your group... worry about gardening and water purification before you worry about mechanics and reinventing the light bulb. If entirely rebuilding society from scratch after a major event, not likely many will care what your magic book of all society saving knowledge will have to say.. your neighbor 3 bunkers away may be reading up on hippie communes in his bunker..... those that make it to the flip-side will already have vast knowledge on how to survive.... and thus, that should be your main focus!


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Welcome from N. Texas. Best two books you need is Bible and a boy scout hand book. You need to read the Bible and hear some preaching. Faith comes by hearing Gods Word ya know? So then repent of your sins and ask Jesus to save you. If He accepts your plea...then you can quit being a dumb liberal and stop worrying about stupid stuff. On the Boyscout handbook..skip the part about trying to suck out snake venom. Not a good plan so to speak.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO, you won't find all you want in a book. What you are describing is a lifetime of knowledge. So start here, on this site, and read the past threads. All sorts of good info on many of your topics. Otherwise, take some courses, online or at a local college.

I also would suggest getting away from a bunker mentality. IMO, that is primarily for the movies or folks on TV. You can't survive long in a bunker and who would want to? If you read here, most plan to survive a crisis in the country, where you grow your own food and become self-sufficient. Even those without their own land, plan to bug out to such a rural location. I'd suggest finding your own land off the beaten path. I have many thousands of pounds of food in storage but it is not for me to hunker down in some hole but will be used to build a community of my rural neighbors and give us time to grow our own food. I plan on a worst case scenario where the event occurs at the end of the growing season and the group will have to survive off of stores for months before we can get the first crops in the ground.

I'd put agricultural skills needed way above anything you listed. The steady procurement of food for an extended period should be the goal of any prepper planning for the worst, which it sounds like you are. If you are in a city, start small with container or raised bed gardens. If you don't have access to friends or family living way in the country, I suggest scouting out suitable areas & when you find one, visit often. Shop with local merchants and attend a local church. Make friends. Point being, in a crisis, you will need a place to head to and during that crisis, strangers will not be welcomed. Many preppers just assume they can bug out to the country & set up camp wherever. That ain't gonna happen, so be prepared. Don't be lazy.


----------



## DANTE...---... (Jul 7, 2017)

******* said:


> You can't survive long in a bunker and who would want to? If you read here, most plan to survive a crisis in the country, where you grow your own food and become self-sufficient. Even those without their own land, plan to bug out to such a rural location. I'd suggest finding your own land off the beaten path. I have many thousands of pounds of food in storage but it is not for me to hunker down in some hole but will be used to build a community of my rural neighbors and give us time to grow our own food. I plan on a worst case scenario where the event occurs at the end of the growing season and the group will have to survive off of stores for months before we can get the first crops in the ground.
> 
> I'd put agricultural skills needed way above anything you listed. The steady procurement of food for an extended period should be the goal of any prepper planning for the worst, which it sounds like you are. If you are in a city, start small with container or raised bed gardens. If you don't have access to friends or family living way in the country, I suggest scouting out suitable areas & when you find one, visit often. Shop with local merchants and attend a local church. Make friends. Point being, in a crisis, you will need a place to head to and during that crisis, strangers will not be welcomed. Many preppers just assume they can bug out to the country & set up camp wherever. That ain't gonna happen, so be prepared. Don't be lazy.


Wow, thanks for that you are right I was in the wrong mindset. I realized (thanks to you) I would probably rather be dead than stuck in a small space for who knows how long. And you are right about the agricultural skills, I will look into that. 
Random question:
I was reading a survival book and the person said salt is essential to the diet and recommended bringing a little baggie of salt. Is this true?

p.s. BigWheel I'm agnostic and not liberal


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

DANTE...---... said:


> Random question:
> I was reading a survival book and the person said salt is essential to the diet and recommended bringing a little baggie of salt. Is this true?


Lots of things are essential to the diet... number one being calories. But yes, salt is essential. I keep hundreds of pounds in storage as it will be used some for seasoning but more for food preservation. I also store lots of good, old Spam. If stored properly, it can last many decades. The high fat content & high salt content make it not the best dietary choice daily however in a crisis, those same characteristics make it invaluable. So as opposed to a baggie of salt, I'd rather have a tin of Spam in my possession.


----------



## jimcosta (Jun 11, 2017)

Regarding salt, salt is salt. Purchase salt licks from vendors such as Tractor Supply. Wrap in a garbage bag and store it. It is super cheap.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

jimcosta said:


> Regarding salt, salt is salt.


Not really. There are all sorts of salts. I personally store several, including table salt and several curing salts (Prague) which contain differing amounts of sodium nitrite and/or sodium nitrate. These curing salts are normally colored pink to help differentiate them from table salt. I personally don't store potassium nitrate, saltpetre, but that is yet another salt used for meat preservation.


----------



## Brownbear (Jul 8, 2017)

You might want to check out "The Knowledge: How to Rebuild our World from Scratch" by Lewis Dartnell. Sounds like what you're looking for. I flicked through it a few months back and it seemed pretty decent.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

One of my faves


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Your looking for a one size fits all,it's not there. Even the library of Congress doesn't have everything. Start with what you need to know and go from there.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son,

What in tarnation are you babbling about?

Re-Read your post and then do some research and report back to us.

"Whatcha mean Slippy", you may ask...

Well, son, what I mean is that the answer to your question is HARD WORK, EXPERIENCE, TRIAL AND ERROR, SUCCESSES AND FAILURES, RESEARCH, etc. so go do some research and let us know what you found.

Capiche?

Thanks, your friend, Slippy! :vs_wave:

PS...What do you mean regarding the racist thing?



DANTE...---... said:


> Hello I'm new to this forum and I created an account just to ask this question, but I like what I've seen so far so hopefully I will be becoming an active member.
> 
> My Question:
> Is there a book that has the information to keep us out of the stone age? When I build my bunker, I am going to want this book in it. When I say contains information to keep us out of the stone age I mean:
> ...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The DOOM Survival Guide is pretty rounded for surviving.
It's not a "let's start over" kinda guide though.

What you're looking for isn't likely to be found in one place. It's just too much. That said, if you search long enough, you'll find a wealth of information out there on all the topics you've mentioned.
More than you could ever read, honestly.
I've got something like 12GB of data with all of this information. It's categorized (finally), but I've still not cracked into a fraction of it.

BTW, if you've having to remind people not to be racist, and other much simpler things, there is a high probability that you'll have to be teaching the population how to read.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

yes it is called the bible -only not everyone reads and follows the teachings.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Are any of these any use to you?

http://govtslaves.info/100-free-survival-downloads/

Sent from my iPad using Technology before it is shut down.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I believe it was National Geographic's back in the 60s and 70s had a encyclopedia of everything it was like 26 volumes I have to check I've got a full set in the basement. But it's a basic rundown on electricity water pretty much anything you could want to do. I also have some old GE books on basic electricity as it's one of my weak spots


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## yooper_sjd (May 14, 2017)

HAHAHAHAHA book on how not to be racist. who needs a book, do minimum of 4 yrs in the service. then you will learn how to hate everyone equally!!!::redsnipe::::redsnipe::::redsnipe:: But seriously in a collapse of everything Learn some basic bush skill like flint knapping!!!! oh ya, that is stone age. but when you are left with nothing, it is best to have something. 


p.s. you can turn a low RPM motor into a wind powered generator...... use the your google fu while the net is still up to see the requirements on that one. 

Car altenator can be used as a generator as well, hook it up to a pedal bike, 10 or 12 speed. requires higher RMP to generate electricity, but learn how disable the voltage regulator that is built into it so you can generate AC voltage. Unless you are going to have a bank of batteries to charge, then leave it alone and ride ride ride.


----------

